# Umfrage für Masterthesis



## Bärenmarke (5. März 2020)

*Umfrage für Masterthesis*

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

ich schreibe akuell meine Masterarbeit zu dem Thema 5G und mögliche Auswirkungen auf die Mobilität in Deutschland. Dazu habe ich eine kleine Umfrage gemacht, die ich diesbezüglich auswerten möchhte und würde mich sehr über ein paar zusätzliche Teilnehmer freuen 

Zur Umfrage selbst, alle Daten werden anonymisiert verarbeitet und ausschließlich von mir verarbeitet. Eine Weitergabe an Dritte erfolgt nicht und es wird auch kein Name oder persönliches wie Wohnort erfragt.

Wer mich unterstützden möchte gerne per PM anschreiben, dann schicke ich den Link zur Umfrage zu 

Und schon mal Danke für jeden der Lust hat mitzumachen.

Link zur Umfrage:
Auswirkungen des 5G Mobilfunkstandard auf den modernen Verkehr in Deutschland - Survio


----------



## Research (5. März 2020)

*AW: Umfrage für Masterthesis*

Link ins Forum, fertig.


----------



## P2063 (5. März 2020)

*AW: Umfrage für Masterthesis*



Research schrieb:


> Link ins Forum, fertig.



dies, Eingangshürde für Umfragen so niedrig wie möglich halten. Einfach nur Link anklicken ist besser als erst drum bitten...


----------



## Bärenmarke (5. März 2020)

*AW: Umfrage für Masterthesis*

Dann poste ich ihn einfach mal und hoffe auf eine rege Beteiligung 
Auswirkungen des 5G Mobilfunkstandard auf den modernen Verkehr in Deutschland - Survio


----------



## Mottekus (5. März 2020)

*AW: Umfrage für Masterthesis*

Erledigt. Gutes gelingen


----------



## Bärenmarke (5. März 2020)

*AW: Umfrage für Masterthesis*



Mottekus schrieb:


> Erledigt. Gutes gelingen



Super, vielen Dank


----------



## Research (5. März 2020)

*AW: Umfrage für Masterthesis*



> Sind Sie der Meinung, dass durch 5G das autonome Fahren in Deutschland in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren schneller Einzug erhalten wird



Wir unterhalten uns gleich nochmal darüber was autonom heißt.


----------



## P2063 (6. März 2020)

*AW: Umfrage für Masterthesis*

nette Umfrage, ist jetzt ausgefüllt. Würde mich freuen wenn du uns die Ergebnisse dann mitteilst, ich finde das Thema ziemlich spannend und wüsste gerne wie die Allgemeinheit das auffasst.

Persönlich bin ich zwar sehr Technikinteressiert und probiere alles gerne aus, allerdings hat das im Auto seine Grenzen. Ich arbeite selbst bei einem Automobildienstleister und weiß, welche Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten jetzt schon mit dem zwangsweise eingeführten E-Call möglich sind, daher werde ich mir niemals ein Fahrzeug kaufen das derart zwangsvernetzt ist. Mir reicht es meine Bewegungsdaten mit Google zu teilen, jede weitere Firma ist eine zuviel. Mit ein Grund warum ich auch nur Pixel Handys benutze. Ein Auto muss das Handy per BT verbinden können und fertig, dafür braucht es kein 5G.

Sinnvoll mag diese ganze Car2Car vernetzung für selfdriving sein, keine Frage. Aber das Vertrauen in die Hersteller ist nicht gegeben wenn sich selbst ein Vorreiter wie Tesla letztens nicht mit Ruhm bekeckert indem er bei Gebrauchtwagen einfach Features remote deaktivieren kann.


----------



## Bärenmarke (6. März 2020)

*AW: Umfrage für Masterthesis*

Super vielen Dank dir 

Kann ich gerne machen, wenn dich das interessiert, wird aber erst im April der Fall sein. Ich bin jetzt bei 208 Teilnehmer, ein paar mehr noch wären toll 
Ich glaube generell, dass technikaffine Personen wie du und ich das ganze etwas anders sehen. Ich brauche und möchte die ganzen Spielerreien auch nicht... Mir geht das ein wenig zu viel in Richtung des Gläsernen Bürgers. Auto bedeutet für mich Freiheit, vor allem auch die Freiheit hinzufahren wo ich möchte, wann ich das möchte und mit wem ich das möchte und das hat niemand mitzutracken oder zu analysieren.


----------



## Research (6. März 2020)

*AW: Umfrage für Masterthesis*

Mehr in Richtung Murphy.

Missbrauch kommt danach.
Sabotage direkt dahinter.


----------



## Bärenmarke (6. März 2020)

*AW: Umfrage für Masterthesis*



Research schrieb:


> Wir unterhalten uns gleich nochmal darüber was autonom heißt.



Ich bin natürlich immer offen für Diskussionen, nur aktuell habe ich wenig Zeit dafür, da müsstest du dich gedulden 
Wobei als Anmerkung, das ist nicht das Thema meiner Arbeit, darauf gehe ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht ein. Gehört aber halt mit dazu, das es ja aktuell auch eine nennen wir es mal "Modeerscheinung" ist und ich in der Umfrage die Meinung der Leute einfangen möchte und diese mit meiner Herausarbeitung vergleiche. Ich beschäftige mich hauptsächlich mit den neuen Features von 5G etc. da liegt eher mein Hauptaugenmerk in der Arbeit 
Grob gesagt was Wunschdenken vs Realität


----------



## Research (6. März 2020)

*AW: Umfrage für Masterthesis*

Nun, du könntest das aufgreifen und fragen, gibt es "Gründe" für 5G (im Auto) die nicht ganz koscher erscheinen.
U.A. 5G statt Kabelgebundenem Netzwerk.

Oder sagen das du, ergänzend zu der Frage der Einführung, Antwort das die Politik/Verwaltung das ausbremmst, angeben, das die Menschen denken das die Politik weder von Autos, autonom, Internet oder Mobilfunk Ahnung hat.


----------



## robbert (9. März 2020)

*AW: Umfrage für Masterthesis*

Habe teilgenommen und würde mich auch sehr freuen die endgültigen Ergebnisse zu sehen, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Bärenmarke (9. März 2020)

*AW: Umfrage für Masterthesis*

Vielen Dank dir  
Bis Ende der Woche ist die Umfrage noch offen, dann muss ich sie auswerten, sonst wird es zeitlich etwas eng für mich 
Und im April werde ich dann gerne die Ergebnisse der Umfrage veröffentlichen bzw. euch beiden aufjedenfall zukommen lassen


----------

